# 70 gto non ram air to ram air



## 1970gto455conv (May 16, 2014)

Question 1.

I have a stock 70 hood with closed off air scoops. I would like to install a RAM AIR 4 kit eventually. For now I'm having the car painted and have been told to put the RAM AIR scoops in now to avoid cracking the paint if I installed them at a later date. When I remove the original scoops do I need to cut the hood or do any body work to get the RAM AIR scoops to fit.

Question 2. 

If I don't change out my 455 with a 400 and a RAM AIR 4 kit then I would just add a RAM AIR kit to my 455. Problem is I have a performer RPM intake which sits 1 inch higher than the stock manifold. (Info provided by AMES PERFORMANCE) The foam height is 2 3/8th inch. With the stock distance from the air cleaner lid to the hood pan being 1 3/8th inch when the hood is closed I'm looking at 3/8 of an inch due to my taller intake. My 455 runs great and I don't want to change out intake manifolds. With 3/8inch clearance and close to 600 lbs of torque I will definitely have issues. Either a dented hood or a messed up air cleaner lid. Any suggestions?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

1970gto455conv said:


> Question 1.
> 
> I have a stock 70 hood with closed off air scoops. I would like to install a RAM AIR 4 kit eventually. For now I'm having the car painted and have been told to put the RAM AIR scoops in now to avoid cracking the paint if I installed them at a later date. When I remove the original scoops do I need to cut the hood or do any body work to get the RAM AIR scoops to fit.
> 
> ...


You do not have to install the scoops before paint. Actually leave them off then install them after paint. They fit right in and are bolted in from underneath. You will have to remove part of the bracing on the underside of the hood this should be done before painting to avoid any new paint mishaps. Part of brace will need to be cut off to allow the hood pan to fit. Templates are sold that paste onto the bracing that will aid you in cutting or you can eyeball like some others have said they did.

With the hood pan and the carb pan in addition to the foam you may have clearance problems closing the hood with your current set up. Its a tight fit as it is and the foam will compress. I have seen some who have cut the foam to add clearance but to me it looks like crap. Even turning the foam upside down to hide the cut edges the thickness of the foam at an inch or 2 looks hideous.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

You are going to spend a lot of money and do a ton of work to give it a ram air intake for absolutely no performance gains. All the performance from ram air comes from a hotter cam, different heads and exhaust manifolds. In my opinion, it's not worth it for just for looks.


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

If you want you could remove a headlight from each side and run ducts from there to the air cleaner. That would probably provide better airflow and power gains than the functional hood scoops. Might look kinda cool if you do it right. But I'm with 68 on this. Unless your car was originally a ram air and you want it to be original for resale value, you're going to spend a lot of money for very little, if any, power gains.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

It might be possible to machine an inch (or a fraction of an inch) of material off the top of the intake manifold and re tap the carburetor mounting holes.


----------

